# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Hesarin vappupila, joka tottelee nimeä lentokentän metro

## 339-DF

HS aliarvoi lukijoitaan tänään oikein kunnolla. Vuonna 2025 24 000 matkustajaa päivässä kuljettava lentokentän metro maksaisi 220-300 Me (ilman yhteyttä keskustaan!) ja olisi ainakin artikkelin mukaan oikein hyvä juttu. Huh huh. Kannattaisikohan ehdottaa HKL:lle, että raitiolinjan 2 voisi palauttaa metrona? Menisi varmaan sekin läpi  :Wink: 

Vertailun vuoksi: raitiolinjan 6 matkustajamäärä oli vuoden 2002 laskennassa 20 000, linjan 3T 25 000.

----------


## kemkim

Ja taas veronmaksajien rahoja tuhlataan. Mitä järkeä on rakentaa uusi tunneloitu metrolinja lentoasemalle sivukiskovirroitukselle mitoittaen, kun Kehäratakin on tulossa. Miksi Helsingin keskustasta tarvitaan kaksi rinnakkaista yhteyttä lentoasemalle? Tähän voisi joku asioista perillä oleva antaa järkevän selityksen.

Tässä tuo uutinen vielä:
http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135219685803

MODEDIT/kuukanko: siirretty viesti aihetta käsittelevään ketjuun

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Ja jos Kehäradan vaihtoehtoja harkitaan, lienee aika paljon järkevämpää rakentaa suora rautatie Pasila - Lentoasema - Kerava, jota pitkin myös pikajunat voivat ajaa suoraan lentoaseman kautta. 

Tällä radalla saavutettaisiin kaikki se mikä metrollakin, mutta myös paljon enemmän kuten suorat yhteydet kaikista muista maakuntakeskuksista paitsi Turusta ja Maarianhaminasta Helsinki-Vantaalle.Suora rata ei lisäksi välttämättä sinällään korvaa tai uhkaa Kehärataa, koska se palvelee eri alueita.

Minua ihmetyttääkin HS:n into kampanjoida sekä Pisaraa, Kehärataa että lentokentän suoraa junarataa vastaan.

----------


## vristo

> HS aliarvoi lukijoitaan tänään oikein kunnolla. Vuonna 2025 24 000 matkustajaa päivässä kuljettava lentokentän metro maksaisi 220-300 Me (ilman yhteyttä keskustaan!)...


Kannattaa lukea Hesarin juttu tarkkaan, sillä siinähän sanotaan: "Metrolinjan rakentaminen edellyttää muun muassa radan jatkamista Kampista Töölön ja Olympiastadionin kautta Pasilaan. Tämä voisi tapahtua ensi vuosikymmenen kuluessa." Tällöin metroyhteys Pasilasta keskustaan olisi jo olemassa.

Muuten olen kyllä Mikko Laaksosen kanssa samaa mieltä: suora rautatierata Pasila-Lentoasema-Kerava olisi kaikkein paras yhteys. Kehärata on aivan liian hidas yhteys lentokenttäradaksi.

----------


## kemkim

> Muuten olen kyll&#228; Mikko Laaksosen kanssa samaa mielt&#228;: suora rautatierata Pasila-Lentoasema-Kerava olisi kaikkein paras yhteys. Keh&#228;rata on aivan liian hidas yhteys lentokentt&#228;radaksi.


Olisiko tarjolla matka-ajoista tietoa? Mit&#228; etua radalla saavutettaisiin verrattuna Finnair-bussiin ja 615-linjaan? Ovatko lentoaseman k&#228;ytt&#228;j&#228;m&#228;&#228;r&#228;t todella niin suuria, ett&#228; raiteiden rakentaminen olisi yhteiskuntataloudellisesti kannattavaa? Toki, jos Helsinki-Kerava -oikoradalla saataisiin matka-aikaa tiputettua reippaasti Keravalle, se olisi j&#228;rkev&#228; toimenpide. 

Tikkurila k&#228;rsisi, mutta p&#228;&#228;seeh&#228;n sinne senkin j&#228;lkeen viel&#228; K- ja I-junilla. Lahden oikoradan taajamajunat voitaisiin ohjata t&#228;lle lentoaseman oikoradalle, R- ja H-junat voisivat jatkaa Tikkurilan kautta tai toisin p&#228;in. Sitten t&#228;m&#228; p&#228;&#228;radalle suunniteltu toinen H-juna voisi kulkea my&#246;s lentoaseman kautta ajan s&#228;&#228;st&#228;miseksi tarjoten lentoasemalla ty&#246;ss&#228;k&#228;yville keskiuusimaalaisille hyv&#228;t yhteydet, kun bussit on nyttemmin lakkautettu. Riippuu siit&#228;, miten suuri tarve n&#228;ille junille on Tikkurilassa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Muuten olen kyllä Mikko Laaksosen kanssa samaa mieltä: suora rautatierata Pasila-Lentoasema-Kerava olisi kaikkein paras yhteys. Kehärata on aivan liian hidas yhteys lentokenttäradaksi.


Minä taas olen sitä mieltä että kehärata yhdistettynä Helsingin keskustan alla kiertävään Pisara-lenkkiin olisi paras vaihtoehto. Kaikkien kentälle menevien junien ei tarvitse olla hitaita joka asemalla pysähtyviä, vaan kiireisille voidaan järjestää myös pääradan vartta pitkin suoraan kentälle kulkevia skip-stop vuoroja. 

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

Rainerin vaihtoehto on myos aivan varteenotettava yhteys lentokentälle, etenkin, jos Pisara toteutuisi. Nopeus on lentomatkustajan avainsana. Joka "maitolaiturilla" pysähtelevä paikallisjuna ei olisi kovin houkutteleva. 

Nyt ehdotettua metroyhteyttä parempi vaihtoehto olisi (kuten tälläkin foorumilla on todettu) Pisara-rata toteutettuna Töölön metron tilavaraukseen (tunneliin jo Huopalahdesta) yhdistettynä Kehärataan. Siinä olisivat YTV-alueen kaupunkirata, "U-metrolinja" sekä lentokenttärata samassa paketissa. Toivotaan vielä, että Junakalusto Oy tekee vielä onnistuneen kalustovalinnan kesäkuussa. Jäljelle jääneet vaikuttavat kumpikin hyviltä, joka tapauksessa. Osa noista junista voisi sitten olla erityisiä "Airport Express"-junia esim. tiettyyn teemaan väritettynä ja sisusta sen mukaisesti toteutettuna. 

Toivoisi vain, etta Helsingissä ja koko YTV-alueella löytyisi joskus yhteinen sävel, eikä olisi useita toistensa kanssa kilpailevia suunnitelmia, joista mikään ei lopulta toteudu.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kannattaa lukea Hesarin juttu tarkkaan, sillä siinähän sanotaan: "Metrolinjan rakentaminen edellyttää muun muassa radan jatkamista Kampista Töölön ja Olympiastadionin kautta Pasilaan. Tämä voisi tapahtua ensi vuosikymmenen kuluessa." Tällöin metroyhteys Pasilasta keskustaan olisi jo olemassa.


Kyllä se tuli aika tarkkaan luettua, pakkohan se on kun tuli kirjoitettua Hesariin siitä mielipidekirjoituskin. Katsotaan julkaisevatko. Kritisoinkin nimenomaan keskusta-Pasila -metron hinnan mainitsematta jättämistä, en sitä että ko. yhteys ylipäätään "tarvitaan". Jos uutisoidaan metrosta lentokentälle, niin kyllä suuri yleisö käsittää sen silloin metrona keskustasta kentälle.

Matka-ajoista: asemista riippuen väli Pasila-Seutula kestää 10-14 min. Rautatientori-Kamppi-Ooppera-Meilahti-Pasila kestänee noin 7 min. Siis yhteensä 17-21 min. Jlk:n esityslistan 4.5. mukaan kehärataa pitkin väli rautatieasema-lentokenttä kestää vajaa puoli tuntia. Eipä siis ole kovin kummoinen ero.

Kannatan Rainerin mainitsemaa pisara + kehärata -yhteyttä. Se tarjoaisi lentokentälle parhaan mahdollisen raideyhteyden. Skipstop-junat ovat tärkeitä myös, eikä kapasiteetti ole ongelma, jos kehärata on kauttaaltaan kaksiraiteinen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Matka-ajoista: asemista riippuen väli Pasila-Seutula kestää 10-14 min. Rautatientori-Kamppi-Ooppera-Meilahti-Pasila kestänee noin 7 min. Siis yhteensä 17-21 min. Jlk:n esityslistan 4.5. mukaan kehärataa pitkin väli rautatieasema-lentokenttä kestää vajaa puoli tuntia. Eipä siis ole kovin kummoinen ero.


Tässä äänestyksessä olen kyllä samalla kannalla kuin Mikko Laaksonen: Ainoa järkevä yhteys lentokentälle on POHJOINEN yhteys - joka saman tien jatkuu etelään. Sillä lentokentälle pääsyn ongelma ei ole yhteys Rautatieasemalta, josta sinne pääsee sekä YTV:n että Finnairin bussilla lähes samaan aikaan kuin pääsisi Marjaradan junalla.

Edelleen lentomatkustajan näkökulmasta, bussi tai pohjoiseen suuntautuva rata ovat paremmat kuin Marjarata itä-länsisuuntaisena. Bussi ajaa perille, lähtöaulan oven eteen. Pohjoiseen menevän radan asema voidaan myös sijoittaa siten, että laiturilta pääsee suoraan lähtöaulojen hisseille. Onneksi lähtö- ja tuloaulat ovat vielä päällekkäin! Marjaradan asema jää parkkipaikkojen alle = kauas, koska rata joudutaan vääntämään S-mutkaan.

Tässäkin nimittäin pitää ajatella lentomatkustajan matkaa PERILLE asti, eli aulaan. Marjaratajuna on 27 min + hissi 2 min + kävely 10 min = 39 min (Hesan laiturilta - vaiko Kaisaniemen laiturilta?). Fiksusti sijoittamalla pääradan aseman laiturin toisesta päästä mennään kaukolentojen aulaan ja toisesta kotimaan aulaan. 10 min kävely säästyy.

Metro lentökentälle on täysin päätön ajatus, jonka "nopeus" perustuu koomiseen joukkoliikennefilosofiaan: paras rata on rata ilman asemia! RHK:n rata ja lähiliikenteen junat ovat lisäksi nopeampia kuin muovipenkkinen kehitysmaametromme. Välttämätön valinta on joko nopeus tai pysähdykset. Pikajunat eivät pysähtele, joten ne ovat luonnostaan nopeita. Metrolla ei ole mieltä ajaa pysähtymättä, koska metron huippunopeus on vaatimaton, 2-4 km:n asemaväleille sopiva.

Ja vielä HS:n uutisoinnista. Metroyhteys lentoasemalle maksaa noin 600 milj. euora (sis alv - HS:n uusi tapa kertoa hankkeiden hinnoista), koska Pasilassa ei ole metrorataa jatkettavaksi. Töölön metron rakentamisesta ei ole päätöstä, joten ei ole oikein antaa sellaista mielikuvaa, kun se olisi jo tehty ja rahat siihen käytetty. Tietoista harhaisen mielikuvan luomista.

HS voisi pysyä myös totuudessa haastateltavien titteleissä. Vepsäläinen ei ole suunnittelupäällikkö, vaan johtaja ilman etuliitettä. Vepsäläinen on entinen suunnittelujohtaja.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Rainerin vaihtoehto on myos aivan varteenotettava yhteys lentokentälle, etenkin, jos Pisara toteutuisi. Nopeus on lentomatkustajan avainsana. Joka "maitolaiturilla" pysähtelevä paikallisjuna ei olisi kovin houkutteleva.


Minusta nopeusasiaa liioitellaan. Pisaran pysähtyvienkin junien matka-aika olisi alle 30 minuuttia keskustasta. Ruuhkassa taksi tuskin on nopeampi. Ruuhkan ulkopuolella ehkä hieman.

Asemia ohittelevia lentokentän junia ei kai Pisaralle ole alkuvaiheessa suunniteltu. Lentomatkustajien osuus radan käyttäjistä ei sellaista perustele. Tässä lentokentän metrossakin kuormitukset putoavat radikaalisti kahden lentoasemaa edeltävän aseman kohdalla eli lentoasemalle menee vain pieni osa matkustajista.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Miksi Helsingin keskustasta tarvitaan kaksi rinnakkaista yhteyttä lentoasemalle? Tähän voisi joku asioista perillä oleva antaa järkevän selityksen.


En väitä olevani perillä asioista, mutta täällä foorumissa on toisaalla ollut keskustelua erilaista kustannuksista ja todettu, että lähijunaoperaattori veloittaa junaliikenteestä reilusti enemmän HKL:n metroon verrattuna. Tiedä miten kustannukset muuttuisivat kun Vantaa tulisi mukaan.

Artikkelissa kerrottiin myös, että tarkoitus olisi lopettaa Vantaan ja Helsingin välinen seutubussiliikenne ja korvata se metron syöttöliikenteellä. Tällä pitäisi säästettämän liikennöintikustannuksissa.

Jutun mukaan Metsälään on tarkoitus rakentaa runsaasti uutta asutusta. Mikäli tuo runsaasti on riittävästi, olisi metro tehokas ja nopea liikennöintiväline.

----------


## Miska

Periaatteessa lentokentän metro sopisi kyllä minulle, mutta suunnitelmassa on esitetty linjalle vain muutamaa väliasemaa. Pakilassa, Torpparinmäessä, Tammistossa ja Kartanonkoskella asuvia varmasti kovasti lämmittäisi, kun metro kulkisi aivan vierestä, mutta lähimmälle asemalle saattaisi olla useiden kilometrien matka. 

Tokihan metrolinja olisi halvempaa rakentaa vähin asemin, mutta saman tien liityntälinjat vetäisi suoraan moottoritietä Käpylän asemalle, josta kulkisi K-junat N-juniksi muuttamalla junia 5-10 min välein Helsinkiin. Ja jos kapasiteetti loppuisi, voisi junia liikennöidä nykyistä pidempinä. Taitaisi muutaman junarungon hankkiminen ja Käpylän liityntäterminaalin rakentaminen tulla huomattavasti edullisemmaksi kuin kokonaisen uuden radan rakentaminen, asemista ja uusista metrovaunuista puhumattakaan.

----------


## kuukanko

Helsingin kaupungin webbisivuilta voi ladata 7-megaisen pdf-raportin lentokentän metrosta:
http://www.hel2.fi/ksv/hela/Kaupunki.../061170181.pdf

----------


## 339-DF

HS julkaisi tänään mielipidekirjoitukseni. LVM:n ja Vantaan tämänpäiväiset lausunnot aiheesta olivat myös ihan samansuuntaisia.

Luulen, että lentokentän metro kyllä pikku hiljaa unohtuu ainakin muutamaksi vuosikymmeneksi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Luulen, että lentokentän metro kyllä pikku hiljaa unohtuu ainakin muutamaksi vuosikymmeneksi.


Jos unohdetaan muut argumentit lentokenttämetroa vastaan niin olisihan sillä käyttöä jos kaavaillun metroreitin ja Tuusulanväylän varrelle ylipäänsä rakennettaisiin jotain. Jos nykyisille pelloille rakennettaisiin asuntoja ja työpaikkoja parillekymmenelletuhannelle tarvitsevalle, metro tai ainakin samansuuntainen pikaraitiotie kannattaisi ja sillä voisi olla asemia n 1 km välein. 

Se rakentamattomuus taas johtuu kaupungin tahtotilasta, kaupunkihan omistaa paljon maita kyseisillä alueilla, mutta samalla päättäjät parkuvat että on tonttipula, ja kansalaiset asuntojen hintojen kalleutta. Lopputulos on, että ihmiset ja työpaikat muuttavat naapuri- ja kehyskuntiin joissa liikutaan enimmäkseen vain henkilöautoilla, aiheuttaen vielä enemmän liikenneongelmia joita on kalliimpaa korjata. Vaikka maankäyttöpolitiikka ei liity tähän foorumiin suoranaisesti, niin tässä olisi paikka keskustella asiasta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> Se rakentamattomuus taas johtuu kaupungin tahtotilasta, kaupunkihan omistaa paljon maita kyseisillä alueilla, mutta samalla päättäjät parkuvat että on tonttipula, ja kansalaiset asuntojen hintojen kalleutta.


En nyt kyllä ymmärrä, että miksi Helsingin kaupunki haluaisi liikenneongelmia alueelleen ja jättäisi tarkoituksella tyhjät pusikot rakentamatta. Kaupunkihan saisi vielä aika suolaisen hinnan niistä nykytilanteessa?

----------


## Antero Alku

Lentokenttämetron selvitys esiteltiin tänään kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnalle. Lautakunnassa oli sellainen henki, että hyvä kun selvitetään, mutta rakentamisen harkitseminenkaan ei ole ajankohtaista.

Ensimmäinen asia tässä hankkeessa on odottaa RHK:ssa käynnistetty selvitys pääradan viemisestä lentokentän kautta. Helsinkiä kiinnostaa mm. nopea yhteys kentältä Keski-Pasilan tulevaan toimistokeskittymään. Mutta jos valtio rakentaa sen, miksi kaupunki edes harkitsisi metroa omalla kustannuksellaan.

Päärata tai metro, molemmat ovat kaukana tulevaisuudessa. Ensin edetään PLJ-hankkeiden mukaan, mikä tarkoittaa Marjarataa. Tosin se on Vantaan sisäinen asia, joka ei varsinaisesti kuulu Helsingille.

Antero

----------

